# Bumper cover



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

A curb caught the left edge of my bumper cover and pulled it out a little. Should it just press back in place? It does not seem to want to go back, and I don't want to break it by forcing it.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Picture*


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

No PIC 

Have a look at this, I figured if can see how it comes off you should be able to figure out if you can pop it back in or not. 

Front: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C5/Audi_A6_C5_Front_Bumper_Removal.pdf 
Rear: http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Audi/C5/AudiWorld.com_C5_A6_RearBumperRemoval.pdf 


Cheers 
Massboykie


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks! Still not too clear what to do, but at this point anything helps..


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

clip it back into place


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

The bracket underneath is damaged.


----------

